# Sad Day



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

:cryeton:It is a sad day for me, I had to have my 18 year old Kitty put to sleep today. He had diabetes and other aging problems and was in pain, so I decided to let him go. We just came in from burying him in the back yard, he has his own little wooden coffin and a flagstone gravemarker with his name and year of birth and death written in caligraphy by my son. 
RIP Kitty :crykin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's difficult, isn't it, to let go something you love, even when you know you're doing what's best for your pet. If nothing else, draw comfort from knowing you gave your cat a good life - and if it lived 18 years, it surely knew nothing but love and care with you and your family.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Roxy that does make me feel better.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. I will have to say that having worked as a vet tech for many years before getting into the fire service, when it is time, the most human thing you can do for your beloved pet is to have them humanely put to sleep. I often struggled with the idea of playing god, but I eventually came to the understanding that I have now and that is if the animal is suffering, it is the right thing to do by the animal. I have two kitties and they are in good health for now, but when the time comes, I know what my decision will be. Again, I am very sorry for your loss, but you did the right thing. Your kitty thanks you for it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry for you lose Scary Godmother. It sounded like you loved your kitty very much and it must of been lucky to have a loving mommy like yourself.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Heart breaking.
My cat is 20+....been with me a long time.
I think this is the year, though I think that every year for the last few years.
She had a kemo treatment (hyper thyroidizm?sp) done 7 years ago or so..came out of great.
My little girl...unfortunately my 1 yr old like to chase her...

I like that you had a ceremony. I know I'll be doing the same here.
Again, just heart breaking.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about Kitty. I truly believe he went from one good place to another. No more pain or discomfort. He knows he was/is loved.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Heart breaking.
> My cat is 20+....been with me a long time.
> I think this is the year, though I think that every year for the last few years.
> She had a kemo treatment (hyper thyroidizm?sp) done 7 years ago or so..came out of great.
> ...


Thanks FE. I have been thinking this is the year for about three years now (since he was diagnosed with diabetes), but he kept fooling me and perking back up when I thought he was down for the count. I have been preparing myself for that long also. I am also fortunate that I have a vet that comes to my house, so I did not have to go through the hassle of toting him to the vet's (that was always so stressful for him), and getting all emotional in front of a bunch of strangers. I know when I get up tomorrow and he is not there waiting for his breakfast it will hit me hard.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks to all for your thoughts.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss..
Losing a pet is always hard..I lost 2 this yr..
Even though he is gone he is still with you ..
What is your kittys name?
Put a R.I.P. pic up in pets of the haunt forum okay


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss. 18 years is a good long life for a cat and it takes alot of care and love to make it that far.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry for you loss Scary Godmother...we are all sending out good thoughts to you


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

It is always heartbreaking to lose a beloved pet. I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your kitty. It's always tough when that time comes. We've been through it with a cat and dog of our own. The memories of a loved pet don't go away though and they'll always be with you. The love we give and receive from our pets is priceless. Again my condolences to you, I'm sure you gave him a wonderful home (even if there was the occasional scary Halloween thingie around for him to protect you from).


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Sorry to hear about your kitty. It's always tough when that time comes. We've been through it with a cat and dog of our own. The memories of a loved pet don't go away though and they'll always be with you. The love we give and receive from our pets is priceless. Again my condolences to you, I'm sure you gave him a wonderful home (even if there was the occasional scary Halloween thingie around for him to protect you from).


Thanks Spookie and Everyone else for your kind words and thoughts.

Spookie-the only Halloween thingie that scared my cat was the doorbell ringing and people at the door, he hated company and strangers, especially kids and men. He used to growl everytime the doorbell rang as it was, nevermind when it was ringing 30 or 40 times in one night! I think he may have been a guard dog in a previous life!


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, Scary Godmother. Cats are the best of pets, in my opinion, as the love they give is earned by the treatment they receive from us. Sounds like you two had a good run together, and rest assured, you did the right thing at the right time. Again, my condolences.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Scary Godmother - I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I too had to make that difficut decision a couple years ago with my beagle, Janie Dog Raisin Bagel. She had cancer and it spread so fast in just a few days that the vet said it would be the right thing do is to put her to sleep. We told the neighbors so they could come over to visit her before we took her to the vet because she was loved not only by us but she would unlock the gate and go visit the neighbors. Most of the time she would sit with them on their porches and just hang out. 

I still miss her and think about her every day. Hell, I miss her more than some of my family. 

You did the right thing. She had a great life with you and your family.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My mom died about 4 years ago. It was in that year that my cat developed renal disease. I brought her in to the vet when she wasn't looking so good, and begged her to help Misty (my cat) because I couldn't bear to lose another part of my family so soon. TO the surprise of the vet and me, after about 3 days in the hospital, she perked right up again. I had to give her weekly IV treatments, but Misty made it clear she wasn't ready to go yet. Then, the situation got so bad that she just gave up. It was that day that I held her and said that it was okay to go. My wife and I went out to a store, cam back and she had passed.

My point is that sometimes animals know when to go. Sometimes their bodies will let them, and sometimes they need "help" to reach the other side and be happier at rainbow bridge. Sounds like you and your cat had a healthy communication with each other. Now she's in a land of no pain, and feeling chipper as a kitten.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Blacklite, DaWeiner, & Sickie

It definetly helps to hear other peoples stories about their pets and to make me feel like I did the right thing.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I still miss my little orange goofball (PJ; the P stood for Pumpkin), now, what, three years now? I still get emotional hearing about stories like this.

But it does get better and as horrible as it feels, it's for the best.

Sometimes I think we are more humane towards our four-legged family members than our human ones.

Given enough time, another four legged critter will find it's way into your heart when you are ready.

*edit* Nearly forgot. One of the things that helped me get through the illness, then, well, afterwards, is this webcomic about two cats. www.twolumps.net. Go back to the beginning and read...you'll almost certainly laugh at all the dumb things they do because it'll remind you of the dumb, funny things your own feline did.

Best Wishes.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's never easy to lose a pet. We get to attached to them. I'm glad your kitty had such a long life and spent so much time with you.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Offwhiteknight and Halloween Zombie. It has been a week now, and even though I miss him and have not quite gotten used to him not being here, my son and I are able to talk about him and not get emotional, even joke a bit about some of the stuff he used to do.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to be so late reading this, and offering my condolences. Having had two cats pass away in this past year, I share your pain. I'm giving my cat an extra hug tonight for you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i offer my condolances as well.....


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry for the sad loss, SG. It's hard to make that decision when it comes to a beloved pet, but it sounds like it was the best act of love you could have given to your old friend.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Vlad, DA27, and GF.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss Scary G.  It definitely is hard to lose a loved one....Just remember you did the right thing by not letting your kitty suffer any longer... You and your family are in my thoughts....


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks so much Fangs.


----------

